# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیدا کردن رمز اگر بصورت ستاره باشد

## azita

خوشحال می شوم به سؤال بنده جواب دهید. در کامپیوتری که من به آن دسترسی دارم شخصی قبلاً با یک user name و password به یک سایت login کرده است و هنگامیکه در کادری که باید user name را وارد کنیم، نام کاربری را وارد می کنم بلافاصله کلمه عبور در کادر password به صورت ستاره نمایش داده می شود و من می توانم با این password به آن سایت login کنم ولی چون password به صورت ستاره می باشد نمی توانم آن را ببینم. نرم افزار showpass و مشابه آن هم در این مورد جواب نمی دهد ولی آنچه مسلم است این پسورد در کامپیوتر ذخیره شده است، اما کجا؟ نمی دانم. می خواستم بدانم چگونه می توان کاراکترهای password  را پیدا کرد چون پس از تعویض ویندور قطعاً نمی توان به این روش login  کرد. ضمناً این صفحه با aspنوشته شده است. با تشکر

----------


## Siavash_amature

سلام . من پیشنهاد میکنم ازPassword007استفاده کنی :oops:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
اگر از ویندوز 2000 یا هر نوع NT استفاده میکنی که من جواب ندارم.
البته نوشتن این برنامه کار زیاد سختی نیست.اما جهت اطلاع برنامه نویسان میگم این نکته رو که اگر به هندل مربوط به ادیت باکسی که ورودی رو بصورت پسورد (ستاره) نشون میده, بوسیله تابع sendmessage , پیام EM_SETPASSWORDCHAR رو بفرستیم و مقادیر Wparam و Lparam رو صفر (0) تعیین کنیم, پس از ارسال پیام ادیت باکس مربوطه دیگه متن موجود در خودش رو بصورت ستاره نشان نخواهد داد.مثلا اگر هندل مربوط به یه ادیت باکس 1652 باشه (تکرار میکنم که این عدد جهت مثال آورده شد) در دلفی کد مربوطه بصورت زیر خواهد بود:

;(SendMessage(1652 , EM_SETPASSWORDCHAR , 0 , 0

----------


## azita

> سلام . من پیشنهاد میکنم ازPassword007استفاده کنی :oops:


سیاوش خان سلام
اگه ممکنه آدرس سایتی که این برنامه را دارد، برایم بفرستید
با تشکر

----------


## Afshinpour

آزیتا جان

من برنامه رو الان به آدرس میلتون میل کردم .

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
آقای افشین پور آیا این password007 روی ویندوز 2000 یا NT پسورد رو برمیگردونه.منظورم به طور خاص پسورد موجود در شماره گیر هست.
متشکرم.

----------


## Afshinpour

من توی میلم برای این دوستمون موقع فرستادن برنامه یه تو ضیح کوتاه دادم اینجا دوباده مینویسمش : 

خیلی ساده بگم : 

هر نسخه ویندوز از الگوریتم خاصی برای رمزهاش استفاده میکنه. این الگوریتم رو در مورد ویندوز 98 و ME پیدا کردند. اگر اینترنت رو بگردین کلی برنامه برای این منظور پیدا میکنین. من چند وقت پیش سورس یکی از این برنامه ها رو دیدم پایه همه اونها یکی از DLL های ویندوز بود که متاسفانه یادم رفته اسمش رو. 

ولی ویندوز 2000 و ... هنوز تا جایی که من میدونم چیزی در این رابطه براشون نیست. روشهای زیادی هست که با اونها میشه پسورد رو زیر این ویندوزها ریست کرد ولی من فقط یک بار اون هم توی دانشگاه دوسلدورف از یکی از دانشجوها برنامه ای گرفتم که مستقیم پسورد ادمین و بقیه یوزرها رو زیر ویندوز 2000 نشون میداد! متاسفانه به اون برنامه هم دسترسی ندارم.
ولی خیلی برنامه ها هستند که با اونها میشه پسورد رو همونجوری که گفتم ریست کرد مثل : 
Windows 2000/XP password recovery
 بعضی از اونها مستقیم از زیر ویندوز کار میکنند و بعضی ها یک دیسک بوتر میسازند. 
 اون برنامه ای که شما نوشتین رو من تا به حال امتحان نکردم ولی در اولین فرصت امتحان میکنم و نتیجه رو میگم.

----------


## Afshinpour

من الان توی اینترنت هم 2-3 تا سایت رو دیدم که توشون نوشته که برنامه هایی دارن که میشه با اون پسورهای 2000 یا ایکس پی رو مستقیم دید ولی باز هم من میگم من تا به حال ندیدم که بشه این کار رو کرد اگر کسی که این برنامه ها رو تست کرده نتیجه رو به ما اطلاع بده بد نمیشه. 

موفق باشین

----------


## Afshinpour

خوب مثل اینکه من اشتباه میکردم. من الان یکی از این برنامه ها رو داون لود کردم. به اسم :

iOpus password recovery

این برنامه پسوردهای ستاره ای رو زیر 2000 داره نشون میده البته چون دمو هست فقط 3 حرف اول اون رو اگر من کراکش رو پیدا کردم حتما اون رو به لیست اف تی پی اضافه میکنم تا بتونین داون لود کنین.

----------


## Afshinpour

برنامه رو من روی وب سرور فرستادم 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

3-4 روز دیگه از اونجا پاکش میکنم. زودتر دست به کار داونلود بشین.




 :idea: ( برنامه از روی سرور با اجازه حذف شد ! ) :idea:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
آقای افشین پور اولا که دمت گرم برنامه خیلی باحالیه.
دوما که پیشنهاد میکنم فعلا از روی وبسایتتون پاکش نکنید تا رفقا دانلودش کنن.
سوما که کارت خیلی درسته :wink: بابا تو هم که بدتر از من هواست جای دیگست.آقا کراکش رو هم که همراهش فرستادی :lol:  :wink: 
بازم تشکر.

----------


## Afshinpour

بدون شماره سریال 3 حرف اول رو نشون میداد. برای همین گفتم اگر شماره سریال رو پیدا کنم میفرستمش رو وب سرور که 5 دقیقه بعد پیدا کردم دیگه  :wink:    همراه شماره سریال یک آدرس میل هست . هر شماره سریالی که خواستید میتونید به اون میل بزنید .  :shock:

----------


## kia1349

دوستان سلام
برای پیدا کردن شماره سریال یا کرک برنامه های مورد علاقه تان یه سری به سایت www.astalavista.com برید اسم درست برنامه را در سرچ باکس وارد کنید و از کمبو مقابل ان یک سایت را انتخاب کنید  لیست شماره سریالهای موجود بر روی اون سایت که مربوط به نرم افزار شما است اونجا پیدا میشه
از دختر خانومها هم معذرت میخوام 80 درصد سایتهای مذکور سکس میباشند که شماره سریال ها رو توش گذاشته اند
اقایون هم که از خودمونند (بی خیال)
برنامه antexp هم بدرد میخوره برای بدست اوردن پسورد ادمین ویندوز 2000
خودتون بگردید توی اینترنت پیداش می کنید

----------

